Ask HN: Why is the top bar black? (June 13th, 2017) - orik
======
Mz
I suspect it is this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14548030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14548030)

In Memoriam: Charles P. “Chuck” Thacker: 1943-2017

------
xt_cube
Usually it means someone of significance to the community has died...

~~~
cag_ii
Perhaps related to this story?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14548030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14548030)

